# Hughesville, MD - Sarge - Blk/Tan M



## Aureal (May 11, 2008)

*93929-Sarge is a black and tan male German Shepherd Dog mix. He is approximately 4 years old. He has not been neutered. Sarge is a silly boy who loves to play. He loves to play with tennis balls. He loves to fetch and will bring the ball back to you. Sarge knows how to sit, shake and will stay. He seems like he has had some obedience training. He would love to have a home where he can run around and play. He would also love to go for walks. He seems to like other dogs. He would do better in a home with older children because of his breed and size.*

*Link to Sarge *

*Link to shelter*

*Tri-County Animal Shelter
*Hughesville, MD 
301-932-1713/18009031992 

Monday thru Friday from 8 am to 4 pm


----------



## Aureal (May 11, 2008)

Already removed from the shelter's website.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

His link is still working.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Gorgeous dog! Hope he gets adopted.


----------



## Aureal (May 11, 2008)

His direct link still works however they have taken him off the Currently Available page. 

Currently Available Page

I think this shelter doesn't delete the pages but just remove them from the currently available page.


----------

